# 2012 elite series



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

can't believe nate wellman gets to fish the 2012 elite series.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Not only does he get to fish the elite series, he gets to fish in the classic. B.A.S.S droped the ball on this one, FLW suspended him for a year for something that happened in a B.A.S.S event. Can't imagine him having very many good sponsors this season.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

he doesn't get to fish the Classic, that was revoked.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well something stinks last i read he was out of all bassing tournaments for 1 year,so now your saying hes aloud to fish whats the deal and were is this posted,i dont want to call him a cheeter or any names like that cause i was not there and it comes down to one mans word to the other mans word,so im kinda in shock here, im going to start digging around the web now,thanks markfish


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Saw this last night. I'm sure he's not going to have many friends out there..... hope he doesn't break down....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

wow..........thats literally all I got on this one.......sad.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

So, what is the story? Why was he kicked out of tournys?


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

He didn't fish the last round of the Northern Opens.....so he can't fish the Classic.

http://www.bassmaster.com/news/wellman-not-fishing-classic


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

SMBHooker said:


> So, what is the story? Why was he kicked out of tournys?
> 
> 
> Sent from . . . off and over there.


Offered to pay his co-angler for fish. He said he was just joking but they said it was still a violation of sportsmanship rules... (that's a very breif explination) 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

